# FET in June?



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Well, I just couldn't keep it to myself any more, we're getting back on the TTC rollercoaster, hopefully in June with a FET. Anyone else planning to try then?

Ours will be an unmedicated FET and should fall around 20-25 June depending on my cycle the next 2 months. We have 3 embies left from our last (successful) ICSI, and they all looked to be of the same quality when they were frozen as the one we got back that became DS, so fingers crossed for a BFP! It would be great after trying for DS for 5 years if it worked first time. We have already decided not to do a fresh ICSI again, so these three are it for us (though of course, if none of them stick we may change our minds...)

Those of you with multiple frosties, how do you decide whether to defrost one or more? it is tempting to defrost 2 just in case one doesn't survive.... How do you decide?

Hopefull of finding a buddy to go through it with and (hopefully) on the trimester boards with...

xx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Swede

I should be having a FET in June/July. I have twins from my 1st ICSI and have since had 3 BFN's but I'm not giving up just yet!

I am doing single embryo transfers because I had a difficult twin pregnancy. I have 7 blasts on ice and I'm waiting for my appt to discuss how many to defrost etc.

Wishing you lots of luck for your FET. Keep me posted xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Please feel free to join the ladies on 'Another miracle' thread, all on there are at different stages of ttc no.2 but will be of great support to you during your upcoming tx.

Best of luck  
xx


----------

